# s'y prendre



## alenaro

Bonjour à tous,
 Je ne sais pas comment traduire ces deux verbs-ci:

--> Moi, je _m’y plais_ parce qu'il est pur, simple, et que _j’y prends_ le temps de vivre.

 (On parle d'un lieu sauvage aimé par le sujet).
 Mon essai: _A me piace perchè è puro, semplice, e perchè mi prendo il tempo per vivere._


----------



## L'equilibrista

Moi, je _m’y plais_ parce qu'il est pur, simple, et que _j’y prends_ le temps de vivre.

Io mi ci vedo bene perché è puro, semplice e perché lì mi prendo tutto il tempo per vivere.


----------



## alenaro

L'equilibrista said:


> Io mi ci vedo bene perché è puro, semplice e perché lì mi prendo tutto il tempo per vivere.



Sì, grazie. In particolare, dopo ulteriore ricerca, pare vada meglio: _Io mi ci trovo bene..._


----------



## simenon

Potrebbe andar bene anche "ci sto bene..."


----------



## plesea8

Altra variante:
"Mi ci trovo a mio agio perché è puro, semplice, e posso prendermi tutto il tempo per vivere."


----------

